# Entire CSC team spotted on Hicks Road



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The euros are here, the euros are here! This is from Bill Dunham of Alto Velo:

-----------
2-4-2007

I was JRA on Hicks road in Los Gatos, coming past the intersection with Shannon road, when I was confronted by the entire CSC team. They were 25 or 30 strong, three follow vehicles and all. They turned right and went out towards Mt. Umunum. I would have loved to see how fast they went up that climb, but I was too tired to even turn around and ride along behind them at the pace they were going. All this after running into a photo shoot complete with a scantily clad super model at the top of Mt. Umunum road. All in all a great day of training...

Bill


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh yes they are! And it's cervelo heaven! :thumbsup:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

So where were these pictures taken?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Who slipped that Pinarello in there?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

smw said:


> So where were these pictures taken?


gilroy and san jose


----------



## almccm (May 3, 2003)

They passed me on Saturday. I was about 5 miles from home (Morgan Hill). They stopped a few miles up the road so I stopped to find Zabriskie and wish him well in the ToC.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Team CSC video footage on cycling.tv*

Check it out:

http://cycling.tv/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Squizzle said:


> Check it out:
> 
> http://cycling.tv/


Frickin A, that was awesome. The world's greatest cycling team is in our backyard riding around.

fc


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Squizzle said:


> Check it out:
> 
> http://cycling.tv/



Great footage. I was trying to figure out where he was at the end when he said it was a steep 10 mile climb, any ideas?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

grrrr.. how could i miss this, i would have loved and gone out to ride with them...


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

smw said:


> Great footage. I was trying to figure out where he was at the end when he said it was a steep 10 mile climb, any ideas?


I'm only getting the ad at the beginning repeated over and over. Does anybody else have problems viewing video and cycling.tv in general on a Mac? I've tried it with Firefox and Safari with latest version of Flip4Mac.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

steephill said:


> I'm only getting the ad at the beginning repeated over and over. Does anybody else have problems viewing video and cycling.tv in general on a Mac? I've tried it with Firefox and Safari with latest version of Flip4Mac.



Click on the link to the right for CSC training camp.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

smw said:


> Click on the link to the right for CSC training camp.


I did that. In Safari, I'm getting multiple audio tracks playing at once with a lot of reverb... like I've been hit over the hit and I can hear multiple voices. In Firefox I was able to final view it but it took awhile. The use interface isn't very responsive.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow pretty cool


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

The owner of my LBS went out there last week to ride with them. I believe he was on his Moots compact. Said it was a very good time.


----------

